# My Loft



## uaepetclub (Dec 28, 2007)

This is My Loft .


----------



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

Aloha uaepetclub,

Very nice and clean lofts. Where are you located? What type of birds do you raise?


----------



## uaepetclub (Dec 28, 2007)

From United Arab Emirates , i have tipplers , rollers . and some of fancy in another loft


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

When I first seen this my reaction was WOW, a camp for pigeons, very nice, well done, please add some Homing birds to your flock!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

WOW!....cool loft... someone should make a coffee table book with pictures of all kinds of lofts from all over the world with an interveiw with the owners to get their personality that goes with the style of loft...I find all the different lofts fascinating.


----------



## uaepetclub (Dec 28, 2007)

Thank you all, and wishes to all for success


----------

